
Ask HN: Music sampling fun / beat box for 7 year old? - shortimer
My son really enjoys making “songs” using what I can only describe as “mouth noises....” some combination of words, lip-smacking, humming, humming, and various other mouth-generated sound efforts ...like a bad beat-boxer mixed with a bad Skrillex mix.<p>He does this all spontaneously....he’s not recording anything.<p>He’s 7 and has no computer skills (we are a Windows family) or musical instrument skills.<p>Any suggestions for an app (iOS) or device that he could have fun with and maybe learn a little? I dug up the Korg VolcaSample Digital Sample Sequencer [1] but I reallly know nothing about this space at all and this may be waaay of base.<p>Thank you!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;shopping&#x2F;product&#x2F;2188865375698125258
======
throwaway8879
I would suggest buying him a cheap loop pedal like a TC Ditto or a BOSS RC-1.
Throw in a Shure SM-58 mic. Software/apps are great, but hardware really makes
music a lot more fun and intuitive!

------
Ibethewalrus
[https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/](https://musiclab.chromeexperiments.com/)
Maybe some iPad apps like Bandimal

Loopimal

Everything Machine

Toca band or

Sago Mini

